# Fresh shrimp for sale



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

My dad just got in from the shrimp boat last night and we have fresh shrimp available. They are packed in 5lb bags. 16-20 count headless tail. $6.00 lb. Call for directions. We have about 50lbs left. He brings them home all the time with the last drag of the trip to insure freshness. 8502923029 Tony


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Johnathon for the 5lb pickup and Carmen and her husband with the 10lb pickup. Hope you guys enjoy the fresh shrimp for thanksgiving.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Tony, Karmens headed home and I'm putting the boil on now. She said they look great. How often do you guys have them? Hopefully we'll get more sometime. Thanks again.

Skip


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey skip. We own a shrimp boat. My pops bring them home all the time. Just let me know when u want some and if we don't have any at the house then I'll call him on the boat to bring it home. Lol she said they were pretty


----------



## teachme2 (Oct 21, 2007)

I heartily recommend the shrimp that Tony is selling. I bought 15lb for a family reunion and everyone loved them. They are top quality, very large, and about half the price you will pay for that size at the fish market. I will be a repeat customer for sure.


----------



## Immyz (Mar 26, 2008)

I also approve of this post.. They were amazing shrimp and cooked up very well!


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

Well folks its the time of year again when the pops is out to get his shrimp on. He just left today and will be back in approximately 2 weeks. Go ahead and get your order on for the freshes and cheapest shrimp around. Many members have bought from me before and they can vouche how good it is. Price is gonna be the same and all in 5lb ziplock bags. if you want less please find someone to split it with. If i get enough orders i might just take my boat out and pick it up earlier. Pm me your info. Name, contact number, and how much you want.


edit.. price is gonna be $7.00/lb minimum 5/lb bag 16-20 count headless


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Where are the pics?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tony, put me down for 10#'s.

Skip


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

Will do skip. All pms replied


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

im in pensacola by the navy base.


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

alright just got off the phone with my dad and the price is $7.00/lb. heads off minimum 5lb bag. 16-20 count. let me know if you are still interested


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

the shrimp will be here monday evening. bring a cooler if you want them fresh. count is 16-20 at 7 bux a pound. i will have approximately 250 lbs. if you want a big order like 100lbs or more let me know. my number is 8502923029


----------



## tclubbs2 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am not familar with how shrimping goes. Does he just make one trip or does he come in off load and go back out? I would be interested but not in town until July 9.


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

tclubbs2 said:


> I am not familar with how shrimping goes. Does he just make one trip or does he come in off load and go back out? I would be interested but not in town until July 9.



He comes in and unload then leaves again for another 10-14 days. No worries tho. I have some extra that gets put into ziplock bags and into the freezer. These are still as fresh and delicious cause it doesn't get dipped in preservatives. If anyone wants a large quanity for the holiday let me know to get extra. 4th of July is coming so get them while you can. I do believe shrimp price will increase again soon.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A good offshore report should come with a pic or two.


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

i just got home from my pops bought and brought home #200 of 16-20 count shrimps. They are the freshes you can get. Bring a cooler they are going quick. $7.00 a pound headless and $6.00 a pound head on. I would like to sell them in 5lbs increments so i dont have left overs. call for directions 8502923029


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Picked up 20 --- NICE. Made 18 meals for the 3 of us which is 7 for me and wife and 6 for my son. $7.77 per family meal plus the veggie/bread optional. NICE. Thanks Tony.


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

Snap said:


> Picked up 20 --- NICE. Made 18 meals for the 3 of us which is 7 for me and wife and 6 for my son. $7.77 per family meal plus the veggie/bread optional. NICE. Thanks Tony.


 
no, thankyou. Im glad you guys enjoy it. i couldnt resist and ate some myself. give me a call if you want more


----------

